

We're building this in Taiwan: DAMO: Android-based touchscreen for any projector - harooharoo
http://igg.me/at/damo

======
harooharoo
OP here. We're just a small startup from Taipei, founded by 3 geek dads who
were tired of working for big companies. Since we're working in Taiwan, we'd
love any comments from folks in the US and abroad. Please feel free to ask
directly here.

------
CSChiang
DAMO is the only product that can work with all Android phones (v4.2+), and
turn any surface into the phones' touch screen. Please visit our site and let
us know how you like our product.

------
hyperreality
I like the idea that this product makes the smartphone accessible in a group
setting. Really cool idea!

I was wondering if you could comment on latency between the screen and
smartphone (and back)?

~~~
harooharoo
Thanks for the feedback! We're really excited about the potential it creates
for new Android apps, since current apps are still made with the small screen
in mind.

As for the latency, it's about 0.1 seconds, barely perceptible for the most
part. Our CTO spent a ton of time getting it as responsive as possible.

